# Peptides speed up fracture healing time?



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Had an accident at weekend and have cracked ribs and collar bone, would jabbing GHRP + GRF speed up the healing process by a noticable amount of time or shouldn't I bother?

Cheers


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

They do help, but still takes time


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Aye, sorry bout that Tom....got a little carried away:whistling: :lol:

As above, yes will help..but still take time i'm afraid.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes it def will help mate, i'd be dosing as often as possible, 4 or 5 times a day if you can (4 hours for pituary reset) and also supplementing with cissus quadrangulus(sp?)

I'd also be sticking to a diet high in protein, plenty of fruit n veg and a very good multi vit supp (i use animal pak twice daily)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah it's meant to help!

More importantly- what happened?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for input, was knocked over and landed awkwardly.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, a fair bit actually


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

I am doing igf for my deltoid injuries and its safe to say I can lift my arms above my head without screaming like a lil girl


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

increased levels of GH should help and i second Stephen's Cissus recommendation. Get a fcukton of the 50% extract down your neck:thumb:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I used to heal a snaped tendon in my finger ghrp2 and mod-grf plus cissus - this halved my recommended recovery time


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I second or third the cissus recommendation... fixed my shoulders up a treat and would have been faster if I had used ghrp and cjc... bring it...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gh is changing my life already,only been using it for 3 months

old injuries a disappearing at a very fast rate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my injuries are too!!


----------

